

Influencing Founders: Have We Reached "Peak Hoodie?" - joering2
http://www.hunterwalk.com/2013/01/influencing-founders-have-we-reached.html

======
jusben1369
I think Musk is the most influential founder of our times now.

~~~
cargo8
Good call, even just considering the startups he alone has planned for the
next several decades!

